# Vic - 18 week old French Bulldog cross Yorkshire Terrier



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This is Vic, an adorable 18 week old French Bulldog cross Yorkshire Terrier. He was handed in with his brother from a breeder as they were unsold.








Vic has grown so much in confidence while being at his foster home! He will eagerly go to his fosterer for a fuss and will even allow her to pick him up! He was on his fosterers lap yesterday for a good five minutes and seemed very relaxed and happy!
He is proving to be more of a follower - when his brother runs into the garden - he has to follow. He is in lurve with his fosterers dog ( an emotion thats not returned! ) and will dance around him trying to lick his face, bless him!

He is almost clean in the house but we still have a few accidents, which is to be expected.
He can climb the stairs but waits for his fosterer to go and get him to come down, whining and crying on the top, because its so scary!

He is a lovable little character and goes weak when his tummy is stroked! He rolls over, his tail wagging like mad, and licks his fosterers hand with excitement!

He is a smashing pup who will make a fab addition to any family 

Vic is a healthy boy who has been micro chipped, had his first vaccination and will be neutered in the next week or two.

As he is only a pup we would like him to be taken to puppy training classes to ensure he blossoms.

Vic can live with other dogs, cats and children.

He is currently on foster in South Wales but we re-home across the UK.




























If you're interested in adopting Vic, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

He looks like he has bags of character ready to come out.. XXX


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Oh my god, I want that little pup soooooo much!!!!! Look at his paws!!! And his ears!!! OMG!!!! 

Adoption form filled in...will see!


----------

